# New Corn Snakes



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

We went to a herp show in White Plains today and picked up six adult Corns. Here's some pics to start out with, more to come later:

Houdini, male Candy Cane, het for Lavendar (lovingly named Houdini because he was in his habitat less than an hour and escaped):









Albino Motley, female:









Normal, het for Lavendar, male:








*Note* We also picked up an adult female that looks the same, but she's in shed so won't post pics yet.

Reverse Okeetee, female:









Sunglow, female:









Sorry for some of the crappy pics! These guys are quick! I'll post more soon.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

WOW, beautiful snakes!!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

such nice colours on thouse snakes


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn girl you have a real life zoo going on over there. Awesome pics as always!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome colours and pics







How far did Houdini get?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

amazing snakes


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam draco u have lots of corns to keep u busy for a while
which ones will be breeding with what??


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

very nice snakes...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here's some better pics of the Sunglow female, Bri:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here are some better pics of the Normal, het Lavendar male, Gawaine:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here are some better shots of the Reverse Okeetee female, Gwenhwyfar:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here are some better shots of the Abino Motley female, Danu:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here are some better pics of the Candy Cane male, het for Lavendar, Houdini:


----------

